# why has it failed again



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Title says it all. My second and last blast has resulted in another bfn. What am I doing wrong. Great quality and lining was 8mm so why oh who hasn't it worked again. Going for fresh cycle in September and need some inspiration please. Why should it work when im 35 when it didn't work with embryos made when I was 32


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your BFN, it's truly devastating  

I know how you feel but it's honestly a game of luck unless they tell you there is something majorly wrong. 

As hard as it is try to keep strong, your time will come hunni xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanku so much for replying Josie. Like you say it really is a lottery. Wishing you all the best with your journey hunxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I know exactly how u feel, my last cycle they told me lining was great, embryo quality was pretty much bang on and I had the scratch and it still failed. 

It's gutting but your time will come, the way I see it is there are plenty people out there a lot worse off than me and they get there. 

It really is a gamble and a case of being patient and keep tying x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

I had the scratch on first fet and it didnt work so this time tried without scratch and still didnt work . Our time will come and all the more precious when it does. Big hugsxxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I never bothered with the scratch this time. I went for it off my own back last time. 

My consultant made a very good point and said all these things don't matter if it's not the right embryo. Scratch or embryo glueing isn't going to make a difference. 

He pretty much told me not to waste my money, see what happens this time. This is my 1st FET x


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thats exactly what i think now. If its going to stick its going to stick. Im waiting a few months before another fresh to give my body a break but at the same time want to go ahead straight away!xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would recommend to wait as much as you're probably dying to go again.

It's a lot of medication and alot to put your body though x


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I have the same dilemma as you and no matter how hard I search for answers I end up in a dipper abyss. I had 1 failed fresh IVF, followed by a failed FET and when I thought I have been lucky third time  I ended up in a miscarriage. The only positive thing for me is that the endo-scratch made the difference, but as you said if the quality of the blastocyst is not good then we don't have anyone to blame for. I hope next time it will be better for all of us. We are the ones to cherish more the miracle of life developing in our womb. 

Good luck with your treatment.

Ema


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

all I can add is a big sigh and bigger


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanku ladies. Just wish we all had a crystal ball for this journeyxxx


----------

